# A cascading medical crisis!



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

If you like dogs, a diversity of characters, and enjoy people, places, and things coming together, then here you go:  Outcome, A Novel only $2.99.

          Hurricane Ivan roars.  Karen Puno plans and packs and scrambles to flee.  The wind whips and sand blasts her car as she descends the beach bridge with her Labrador Retriever.  

          But up ahead, Karen has more to fear than the monstrous storm behind her. 

          A week later, tension mounts in a cockpit in Kentucky and the weather worsens.  A feisty female pilot aborts her unusual takeoff, jeopardizing her passenger's task to harvest a comatose woman's organs for transplant.

        Plagued with the Gulf Coast aftermath, a police officer is riddled with grief.  In Peru, a worried husband receives dreadful news and in Indiana, a deserving woman is given a second chance. And in the seriousness of an operating room, an astute anesthesiologist works behind the scenes while a surgeon is nearly negligent.

          As divergent lives come together after Karen's accident, they impact each other in permanent, intense, and heartfelt ways, especially two college students whose paths cross due to their mothers' fates.  Together the teens discover true love, face the hurricane's devastation, and yearn to find the battered dog who escaped the crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty winds.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Barbara, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Yikes, there really is a hurricane coming. My book is following reality - actually the hurricane that swirls around in the plot is Hurricane Ivan. The "I" hurricanes are proving to not be very friendly!

If you liked the Oscar-winning Best Picture CRASH where multiple lives converge,, then you may like [[ASIN:B005F9VVA4 Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...]], where vivid characters from Indiana to Peru get entangled after a monstrous storm, including the protagonist's heartwarming dog who escapes the crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty winds. Only $2.99.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Greetings everyone. Since *Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...* just got launched in August, feedback is coming in. 
I would love to share an excerpt: Enjoy! The book's link is below (cover).

A feeling of uncertainty and alarm mounted up in the medium-sized dog as grains of sand blew across the dune and pelted the aluminum shutters on the face of the house. Putt-Putt had been scared before, but never like this. Not only did his instincts tell him that over the last few days the atmospheric pressure, the winds, the surf, and the growing darkness had grown unnatural and that now something was vastly wrong with the weather, but also his master scurried everywhere and with such haste and busyness that she barely glanced at him.

Normally, he liked to lie on a rug or the carpet inside his open crate. But well into this night and the early morning hours, he preferred to stay on the cold tile floor before the hallway entrance to the basement steps. That was the best spot to stay out of Karen's way as she ran up and down the steps, carrying things down, but not back up, and to keep his paw on the pulse of what she was doing, wondering what her activity had to do with anything.

The furious shaking and blowing against the house intensified as the hours ticked by. The unstable situation made his blood speed and his heart race, and also increased his need to urinate. He got up once and circled by the main side door to give Karen his usual signal. After a half hour, to no avail, he went back to his previous perch. She had never ignored his cues before and he almost whimpered.

After 4 a.m., Karen disappeared downstairs with her arms full and when she returned she slid onto a stool. Putt-Putt trotted over to her and sat while she sipped a soda and crunched on some salty brown woven snacks. She had let him taste those once, but now she didn't share and sighed heavily toward the refrigerator as if something about it, too, was a burden. Putt-Putt imploringly asked her with his eyes to tell him what she knew. What was turning the predictability of their life into chaos? Were they in danger because of this strange weather? And why didn't she go to bed the entire night? 
________


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

See the buzz at Sandy's Spotlight this week or my website - for the "live" video interview about *Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming... *

Jump in on the aborted takeoff, the horrible hurricane, and trouble in the Operating Room. You'll enjoy vivid character from Kentucky to Peru, and meet someone you'll despise in this ultimate story about an organ transplant.

And to top it off? You'll fall in love with an unusual character's plight - a hurricane battered dog who escapes a crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty winds.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Good evening.

Here is the latest review for *Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...* posted on www.AnnaritaGuarnieri.blogspot.com:

Outcome is a book that is difficult to place in any given genre, because it touches so many aspects of life and of the human soul. My very first impression is that it reminds me of a book I read, and loved, many years ago, The Human Comedy, by William Saroyan. The setting is quite different, of course, but the elements of tragedy, and of the ability of the human soul to cope with it are the same.

Here we aren't facing the World One period, but we have a life-threatening situation all the same, with the hurricane Ivan heading toward Florida, and we see how a place so wonderful that it can be considered a piece of heaven on earth can become a deadly trap in a matter of minutes. A life is lost, another is in the balance, and in between a small dog, Putt-Putt, fights to understand this sudden subversion of his world and to survive. And around this central tragedy, which is made of despair and hope, of loss and recovery, a whole universe of characters comes to life. People who otherwise would never have met find their way into each other's life, and this interaction changes their life forever.

Barbara Ebel proves herself to be not only a skilled physician but also a very skilled author. Her medical insight lends a deeper ring of truth to the parts of the story that unfold between the OR and the ICU of the Good Samaritan Hospital, and her skill as an author is proved by the way she weaves the threads of so many lives throughout the book and to the proper end for each of them. Even for Putt-Putt, who is one of the main characters, never far from the heart of the reader.

Decidedly a good reading, a book hard to put down, fully worth a five star review
Posted by Annarita Guarnieri at 7:13 AM 1 comments

The book's cover link is below:


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...* (in link below)

Jump in on the aborted takeoff, the horrible hurricane, and trouble in the Operating Room. You'll enjoy vivid character from Kentucky to Peru, and meet someone you'll despise in this ultimate story about an organ transplant.

And to top it off? You'll fall in love with an unusual character's plight - a hurricane battered dog who escapes a crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty winds.

For more info and a "live" video interview about the book, stop by my website: http://barbaraebel.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's a customer review for *Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...* which was also featured on Sandy's Spotlight.

Outcome: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Review by: Sandy Wolters on Sep. 16, 2011 : 
Beautiful story of the ultimate gift

I really enjoyed this book. There were several story lines that came together beautifully. This story is a testament to organ donation and the lives it can touch. From those who have lost a loved one, to those that are given the miracle of life through that devastating loss.

I really liked the characters, except one that shall remain nameless, as well as the intensity of the situations they find themselves in. The technical scenes in this book were written so brilliantly, that I would not be surprised to learn that the author, Dr. Barbara Ebel, was a trained pilot as well as an anesthesiologist. I came to really care about the characters in this book. and feel with them as well as for them. Okay. I'll admit it. I cried.

This book has something for everyone in it, even dog lovers. I'm not going to tell you anything about Whiskey/Putt-Putt/Sandy. I want this very touching part of the book to unfold for you as it did for me.

If you get a chance to pick up a novel, I recommend this book, Outcome, A Novel, by (Dr) Barbara Ebel. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

I am pleased to post this new review for my 84,000 word general fiction novel *Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...*. Only $2.99. Link below with the book cover.

It's hurricane season and Hurricane Ivan is bearing down on Karen Puno as she scrambles to flee to safety with her Labrador Retriever. But that's only the beginning of her troubles. Then there is the problem of harvesting organs for transplant and a cascading medical crisis, two teenagers discovering love amidst a hurricane's destructive course, and the fate of a battered dog almost crushed by the hurricane's debris.

A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended.

Mary Cowper
Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review
November 2011


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...* http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Hurricane Ivan roars. Karen Puno plans and packs and scrambles to flee. The wind whips and sand blasts her car as she descends the beach bridge with her Labrador Retriever.

But up ahead, Karen has more to fear than the monstrous storm behind her.

A week later, tension mounts in a cockpit in Kentucky and the weather worsens. A feisty female pilot aborts her unusual takeoff, jeopardizing her passenger's task to harvest a comatose woman's organs for transplant.

Plagued with the Gulf Coast aftermath, a police officer is riddled with grief. In Peru, a worried husband receives dreadful news and in Indiana, a deserving woman is given a second chance. And in the seriousness of an operating room, an astute anesthesiologist works behind the scenes while a surgeon is nearly negligent.

As divergent lives come together after Karen's accident, they impact each other in permanent, intense, and heartfelt ways, especially two college students whose paths cross due to their mothers' fates. Together the teens discover true love, face the hurricane's devastation, and yearn to find the battered dog who escaped the crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty winds.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...* http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Hurricane Ivan roars. Karen Puno plans and packs and scrambles to flee. The wind whips and sand blasts her car as she descends the beach bridge with her Labrador Retriever.
But up ahead, Karen has more to fear than the monstrous storm behind her.

A week later, tension mounts in a cockpit in Kentucky and the weather worsens. A feisty female pilot aborts her unusual takeoff, jeopardizing her passenger's task to harvest a comatose woman's organs for transplant.

Plagued with the Gulf Coast aftermath, a police officer is riddled with grief. In Peru, a worried husband receives dreadful news and in Indiana, a deserving woman is given a second chance. And in the seriousness of an operating room, an astute anesthesiologist works behind the scenes while a surgeon is nearly negligent.

After the hurricane and Karen's deadly accident, multiple lives comes together and impact each other in permanent, intense, and heartfelt ways, including the hurricane-battered dog who escapes a crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty winds.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended.

Mary Cowper
Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review
November 2011

A wonderful book to curl up with over the holidays.  (You may need a box of tissues nearby because you may cry!)

Link in second signature book cover....


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Here is a customer review posted on the Amazon UK site:

New! BlueJay44 reviewed Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ... 
Excellent read. 30 November 2011 
An excellent read - I would actually have given this 4.5 stars, but it was much more engrossing than others I have rated as 4 star. Loved the story and was really drawn into the lives of all (bar one) the characters, including that of the dog. Usually I have several books on the go at once, but this got read straight through. The only parts I found hard to read were the detailed medical terms, they distracted my attention, yet I dared not skip them in case I missed some important details.

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...*

Link in second cover, signature:


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

What's it like to be a homeless dog in a hurricane or to be renamed three times by humans?

What's it like to be a feisty female pilot and have a surgeon in your cockpit telling you what to do?

What's it like to see your Mom suffer every day with end-stage liver disease?

What's it like to be a police officer who makes a split-second judgement call that takes away a woman's life?

Meet a host of interesting characters that will keep the pages turning. In the top 10,000 sales ranking this week: *Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...*.

Link: second book cover, signature:


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, 'Outcome' is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended." *Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...* http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Mary Cowper
Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

"A good read, a book hard to put down, fully worthy of a five star review."

Annarita Guarnieri (blog post)


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...* http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Hurricane Ivan roars. Karen Puno plans and packs and scrambles to flee. The wind whips and sand blasts her car as she descends the beach bridge with her Labrador Retriever.

But up ahead, Karen has more to fear than the monstrous storm behind her.

A week later, tension mounts in a cockpit in Kentucky and the weather worsens. A feisty female pilot aborts her unusual takeoff, jeopardizing her passenger's task to harvest a comatose woman's organs for transplant.

Plagued with the Gulf Coast aftermath, a police officer is riddled with grief. In Peru, a worried husband receives dreadful news and in Indiana, a deserving woman is given a second chance. And in the seriousness of an operating room, an astute anesthesiologist works behind the scenes while a surgeon is nearly negligent.

Divergent lives come together after Karen's accident, impacting each other in permanent, intense, and heartfelt ways, including a hurricane-battered dog who escapes a crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty winds.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...* http://amzn.to/oSrMRg
An 84,000 word general fiction/medical drama that you won't want to put down. It's a page turner with a host of characters that will keep you craving for more....

Hurricane Ivan roars. Karen Puno plans and packs and scrambles to flee. The wind whips and sand blasts her car as she descends the beach bridge with her Labrador Retriever.

But up ahead, Karen has more to fear than the monstrous storm behind her.

A week later, tension mounts in a cockpit in Kentucky and the weather worsens. A feisty female pilot aborts her unusual takeoff, jeopardizing her passenger's task to harvest a comatose woman's organs for transplant.

Plagued with the Gulf Coast aftermath, a police officer is riddled with grief. In Peru, a worried husband receives dreadful news and in Indiana, a deserving woman is given a second chance. And in the seriousness of an operating room, an astute anesthesiologist works behind the scenes while a surgeon is nearly negligent.

Divergent lives come together after Karen's accident, impacting each other in permanent, intense, and heartfelt ways, including a hurricane-battered dog who escapes a crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty winds.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...*​
"A deftly written novel by a master storyteller," per The Midwest Book Review:

Hurricane Ivan roars into the Gulf of Mexico as Karen Puno and her dog scramble to evacuate a barrier island in Florida and a teacher with end-stage liver disease is placed on an organ transplant list in Indiana.

But fate is not always kind.

It's not the hurricane which causes Karen's coma and subsequent organ donation. Nor is it responsible for her battered dog who escapes the crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty wind.

After the storm makes landfall, the weather worsens inland as a pilot must fly the transplant team to harvest Karen's organs. But fate is not always kind. It's not the tension in the cockpit from her front seat passenger nor the weather which causes her to abort the takeoff.

As divergent lives and a homeless dog come together after Karen's accident, they impact each other in permanent, intense, and heartfelt ways. Perhaps fate is kind after all.

http://amzn.to/oSrMRg​


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...
*​"A deftly written novel by a master storyteller," per The Midwest Book Review:

Hurricane Ivan roars into the Gulf of Mexico as Karen Puno and her dog scramble to evacuate a barrier island in Florida and a teacher with end-stage liver disease is placed on an organ transplant list in Indiana.

But fate is not always kind.

It's not the hurricane which causes Karen's coma and subsequent organ donation. Nor is it responsible for her battered dog who escapes the crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty wind.

After the storm makes landfall, the weather worsens inland as a pilot must fly the transplant team to harvest Karen's organs. But fate is not always kind. It's not the tension in the cockpit from her front seat passenger nor the weather which causes her to abort the takeoff.

As divergent lives and a homeless dog come together after Karen's accident, they impact each other in permanent, intense, and heartfelt ways. Perhaps fate is kind after all.

http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...*​
"A deftly written novel by a master storyteller," per The Midwest Book Review:

Hurricane Ivan roars into the Gulf of Mexico as Karen Puno and her dog scramble to evacuate a barrier island in Florida and a teacher with end-stage liver disease is placed on an organ transplant list in Indiana.

But fate is not always kind.

It's not the hurricane which causes Karen's coma and subsequent organ donation. Nor is it responsible for her battered dog who escapes the crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty wind.

After the storm makes landfall, the weather worsens inland as a pilot must fly the transplant team to harvest Karen's organs. But fate is not always kind. It's not the tension in the cockpit from her front seat passenger nor the weather which causes her to abort the takeoff.

As divergent lives and a homeless dog come together after Karen's accident, they impact each other in permanent, intense, and heartfelt ways. Perhaps fate is kind after all.

http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, 'Outcome' is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended." 
*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...* http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Mary Cowper
Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

"A good read, a book hard to put down, fully worthy of a five star review."

Annarita Guarnieri (blog post)

Reader Alert: If you don't want to read any medicine or have a realistic view into an operating room along with the main plot/characters, then this book is not for you!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...*

Jump in on the aborted takeoff, the horrible hurricane, and trouble in the Operating Room. You'll enjoy vivid characters from Kentucky to Peru, and meet someone you'll despise in this ultimate story about an organ transplant.

And to top it off? You'll fall in love with an unusual character's plight - a hurricane battered dog who escapes a crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty winds.

Amazon paperback:  [URL=http://amzn]http://amzn.to/pKQy6C[/url]

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

For more info and a "live" video interview about the book, stop by my website: http://barbaraebel.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...*
"A deftly written novel by a master storyteller," per The Midwest Book Review:

Hurricane Ivan roars into the Gulf of Mexico as Karen Puno and her dog scramble to evacuate a barrier island in Florida and a teacher with end-stage liver disease is placed on an organ transplant list in Indiana. But fate is not always kind. It's not the hurricane which causes Karen's coma and subsequent organ donation. Nor is it responsible for her battered dog who escapes the crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty wind.

After the storm makes landfall, the weather worsens inland as a pilot must fly the transplant team to harvest Karen's organs. But fate is not always kind. It's not the tension in the cockpit from her front seat passenger nor the weather which causes her to abort the takeoff.

A homeless dog and diverse lives from Indiana to Peru come together after Karen's accident, and impact each other in permanent, intense, and heartfelt ways. Perhaps fate is kind after all.

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

A homeless dog, a surgeon you'll despise, and a feisty female pilot tackle a monstrous hurricane while wheels turn for a major liver transplant.

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...*

Amazon paperback: _http://amzn.to/pKQy6C_

Amazon eBook: _http://amzn.to/oSrMRg_


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...*
"A deftly written novel by a master storyteller," per The Midwest Book Review:

Hurricane Ivan roars into the Gulf of Mexico as Karen Puno and her dog scramble to evacuate a barrier island in Florida and a teacher with end-stage liver disease is placed on an organ transplant list in Indiana. But fate is not always kind. It's not the hurricane which causes Karen's coma and subsequent organ donation. Nor is it responsible for her battered dog who escapes the crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty wind.

After the storm makes landfall, the weather worsens inland as a pilot must fly the transplant team to harvest Karen's organs. But fate is not always kind. It's not the tension in the cockpit from her front seat passenger nor the weather which causes her to abort the takeoff.

A homeless dog and diverse lives from Indiana to Peru come together after Karen's accident, and impact each other in permanent, intense, and heartfelt ways. Perhaps fate is kind after all.

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

A homeless dog, a surgeon you'll despise, and a feisty female pilot tackle a monstrous hurricane while wheels turn for a major liver transplant.

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

A customer review from Amazon UK for *Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...*

*5.0 out of 5 stars Excellent read*., 30 Nov 2011 By
BlueJay44 (Kent, UK) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What is this?)

This review is from: Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ... (Kindle Edition)
An excellent read - I would actually have given this 4.5 stars, but it was much more engrossing than others I have rated as 4 star. Loved the story and was really drawn into the lives of all (bar one) the characters, including that of the dog. Usually I have several books on the go at once, but this got read straight through. The only parts I found hard to read were the detailed medical terms, they distracted my attention, yet I dared not skip them in case I missed some important details.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...*

"A deftly written novel by a master storyteller," per The Midwest Book Review:

Hurricane Ivan roars into the Gulf of Mexico as Karen Puno and her dog scramble to evacuate a barrier island in Florida and a teacher with end-stage liver disease is placed on an organ transplant list in Indiana. But fate is not always kind. It's not the hurricane which causes Karen's coma and subsequent organ donation. Nor is it responsible for her battered dog who escapes the crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty wind.

A homeless dog and diverse lives from Indiana to Peru come together after Karen's accident, and impact each other in permanent, intense, and heartfelt ways. Perhaps fate is kind after all.

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

A homeless dog, a surgeon you'll despise, and a feisty female pilot tackle a monstrous hurricane while wheels turn for a major liver transplant.

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...*

"A deftly written novel by a master storyteller," per The Midwest Book Review

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Hurricane Ivan roars as Karen Puno and her dog scramble to evacuate a barrier island and a teacher with end-stage liver disease is placed on an organ transplant list. But fate is not always kind. It's not the hurricane which causes Karen's coma and subsequent organ donation. Nor is it responsible for her battered dog who escapes the crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty wind.

A homeless dog and diverse lives from Indiana to Peru come together after Karen's accident, and impact each other in permanent, intense, and heartfelt ways. Perhaps fate is kind after all.

*Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

If you want a medical drama and general fiction novel that puts you right in the OR for a major transplant surgery plus takes you through the drama of a major hurricane and a battered dog lost in the gusty wind and blowing sand, then this is for you:

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Hurricane Ivan roars as Karen Puno and her dog scramble to evacuate a barrier island and a teacher with end-stage liver disease is placed on an organ transplant list. But fate is not always kind. It's not the hurricane which causes Karen's coma and subsequent organ donation. Nor is it responsible for her battered dog who escapes the crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty wind.

A homeless dog and diverse lives from Indiana to Peru come together after Karen's accident, and impact each other in permanent, intense, and heartfelt ways. Perhaps fate is kind after all.

*Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, *Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...* is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended." The Midwest Book Review. This is a ~ 84,000 word medical drama/general fiction novel.

Readers who don't want to experience what a major OR surgery is like, then don't read this book!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

"It's hurricane season and Hurricane Ivan is bearing down on Karen Puno as she scrambles to flee to safety with her Labrador Retriever. But that's only the beginning of her troubles. Then there is the problem of harvesting organs for transplant and a cascading medical crisis, two teenagers discovering love amidst a hurricane's destructive course, and the fate of a battered dog almost crushed by the hurricane's debris.

A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."

Mary Cowper
Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

*Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Hurricane Ivan roars as Karen Puno and her dog scramble to evacuate a barrier island and a teacher with liver disease is placed on an organ transplant list. But fate is not always kind. It's not the hurricane which causes Karen's coma and subsequent organ donation. Nor is it responsible for her battered dog who escapes the crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty wind.

A homeless dog and diverse lives from Indiana to Peru come together after Karen's accident, and impact each other in permanent, intense, and heartfelt ways. Perhaps fate is kind after all.

*Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...
*
Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's a customer's review for *Outcome, a Novel*:

Excellent read., 30 Nov 2011
By
BlueJay44 (Kent, UK) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What is this?)

This review is from: *Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...* (Kindle Edition)

An excellent read - I would actually have given this 4.5 stars, but it was much more engrossing than others I have rated as 4 star. Loved the story and was really drawn into the lives of all (bar one) the characters, including that of the dog. Usually I have several books on the go at once, but this got read straight through. The only parts I found hard to read were the detailed medical terms, they distracted my attention, yet I dared not skip them in case I missed some important details.

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...
*
What looms ahead as Karen Puno and her Labrador Retriever flee the beach? As Hurricane Ivan roars towards them, a policeman is about to make a horrible mistake.

Around the central tragedy of the ensuing car crash, there is despair and hope, loss and recovery, guilt and romance; and a whole universe of characters who spring to life. It is through Karen's organ donation that a woman with end-stage liver disease is given a second chance. It cannot happen without a pilot who shuttles the transplant team, the children of both patients, and a surgeon and an anesthesiologist.

The paradise which turned deadly in a matter of minutes also wreaks havoc on Putt-Putt, Karen's dog, who cannot understand the subversion of his world but yet must fight to survive. Through his eyes we understand the complexities he is forced to endure after he escapes the crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty wind.

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Hurricane Ivan roars into the Gulf of Mexico as Karen Puno and her dog scramble to evacuate a barrier island and a teacher with liver disease is placed on an transplant list. But fate is not always kind. It's not the hurricane which causes Karen's coma and subsequent organ donation. Nor is it responsible for her battered dog who escapes the crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty wind.

After the storm makes landfall, the weather worsens as a pilot flies the transplant team to harvest Karen's organs. But fate is not always kind. It's not the tension in the cockpit from the pilot's passenger nor the weather which causes her to abort the takeoff.

A homeless dog and diverse lives from Indiana to Peru come together after Karen's accident, impacting each other in permanent, intense, and heartfelt ways. Perhaps fate is kind after all.

ALERT! Readers do experience what a major surgery is like in the novel's main O.R. scene.

*Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...*

What looms ahead as Karen Puno and her Labrador Retriever flee the beach? As Hurricane Ivan roars towards them, a policeman is about to make a horrible mistake.

Around the central tragedy of the ensuing car crash, there is despair and hope, loss and recovery, guilt and romance; and a whole universe of characters who spring to life. It is through Karen's organ donation that a woman with liver disease is given a second chance. It cannot happen without a pilot who shuttles the transplant team, the children of both patients, and a surgeon and an anesthesiologist.

The paradise which turned deadly in a matter of minutes also wreaks havoc on Putt-Putt, Karen's dog, who cannot understand the subversion of his world but yet must fight to survive. Through his eyes we understand the complexities he is forced to endure after he escapes the crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty wind.

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*
Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...
*
What looms ahead as Karen Puno and her Labrador Retriever flee the beach? As Hurricane Ivan roars towards them, a policeman is about to make a horrible mistake.

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...
*
What looms ahead as Karen Puno and her Labrador Retriever flee the beach? As Hurricane Ivan roars towards them, a policeman is about to make a horrible mistake.

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...*

Hurricane Ivan roars into the Gulf of Mexico as Karen Puno and her dog scramble to evacuate a barrier island and a teacher with liver disease is placed on an transplant list. But fate is not always kind. It's not the hurricane which causes Karen's coma and subsequent organ donation. Nor is it responsible for her battered dog who escapes the crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty wind.

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Check out the trailer below (less than 1 1/2 minutes) --


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...
*
A woman's frightening wait for an urgent operation grows longer when a feisty female pilot must abort the organ harvest's departure...

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Check out the trailer below (less than 1 1/2 minutes) --


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...*

A woman's frightening wait for an urgent operation grows longer when a feisty female pilot must abort the organ harvest's departure...

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Check out the trailer below (less than 1 1/2 minutes) --


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...
*
Hurricane Ivan roars into the Gulf of Mexico as Karen Puno and her dog scramble to evacuate a barrier island and a teacher with liver disease is placed on an transplant list. But fate is not always kind. It's not the hurricane which causes Karen's coma and subsequent organ donation. Nor is it responsible for her battered dog who escapes the crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty wind.

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Check out the trailer below (less than 1 1/2 minutes) --


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*What if, through no fault of your own, you become ill and need an organ transplant?

Who's going to come to your rescue when you're put under a bad surgeon's knife?
*

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...
*
Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Check out the trailer below (less than 1 1/2 minutes) --


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*What if, through no fault of your own, you become ill and need an organ transplant?

Who's going to come to your rescue when you're put under a bad surgeon's knife?
*
*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Check out the trailer below (less than 1 1/2 minutes) --


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's a customer's review for Outcome, a Novel:

Excellent read., 30 Nov 2011
By
BlueJay44 (Kent, UK) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What is this?)

This review is for: *Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...* (Kindle Edition)

An excellent read - I would actually have given this 4.5 stars, but it was much more engrossing than others I have rated as 4 star. Loved the story and was really drawn into the lives of all (bar one) the characters, including that of the dog. Usually I have several books on the go at once, but this got read straight through. The only parts I found hard to read were the detailed medical terms, they distracted my attention, yet I dared not skip them in case I missed some important details.

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Check out the book video below!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...*

A woman's frightening wait for an urgent operation grows longer when a feisty female pilot must abort the organ harvest's departure...

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Check out the book video:


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's a customer's review for *Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...
*
Excellent read., 30 Nov 2011
By
BlueJay44 (Kent, UK) - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What is this?)

This review is for: Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ... (Kindle Edition)

An excellent read - I would actually have given this 4.5 stars, but it was much more engrossing than others I have rated as 4 star. Loved the story and was really drawn into the lives of all (bar one) the characters, including that of the dog. Usually I have several books on the go at once, but this got read straight through. The only parts I found hard to read were the detailed medical terms, they distracted my attention, yet I dared not skip them in case I missed some important details.

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Check out the book video below!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...*

Hurricane Ivan roars into the Gulf of Mexico as Karen Puno and her dog scramble to evacuate a barrier island and a teacher with liver disease is placed on an transplant list.

But fate is not always kind. It's not the hurricane which causes Karen's coma and subsequent organ donation. Nor is it responsible for her battered dog who escapes the crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty wind...

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Check out the trailer below (less than 1 1/2 minutes) --


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

"It's hurricane season and Hurricane Ivan is bearing down on Karen Puno as she scrambles to flee to safety with her Labrador Retriever. But that's only the beginning of her troubles. Then there is the problem of harvesting organs for transplant and a cascading medical crisis, two teenagers discovering love amidst a hurricane's destructive course, and the fate of a battered dog almost crushed by the hurricane's debris.

A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."

Mary Cowper
Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

*Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Be sure and check out the video below!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Outcome, A Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...*

A woman's frightening wait for an urgent operation grows longer when a feisty female pilot must abort the organ harvest's departure...

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Check out the book video several posts below.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

Meet an array of characters that will keep the pages turning in *Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...*:

A diabolical surgeon with a pristine bedside manner. How would his patients know anyway?
A hurricane-battered dog whose plight is as heart wrenching as the organ donor and recipient's. 
A feisty female pilot who knows how to handle the trouble in her cockpit.
And so many more.....
~~~~~~~~~~

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Check out the book video several posts below.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

Meet an array of characters that will keep the pages turning in *Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...:*

A police officer riddled with guilt.
A diabolical surgeon with a pristine bedside manner. How would his patients know anyway?
A hurricane-battered dog whose plight is as heart wrenching as the organ donor and recipient's.
A masked O.R. physician, an astute anesthesiologist, who's really responsible for the organ recipient's life.
A feisty female pilot who knows how to handle trouble in her cockpit.
Two college students who find love from their sorrowful circumstances.
And so many more.....
~~~~~~~~~~

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Check out the book video several posts below.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

"It's hurricane season and Hurricane Ivan is bearing down on Karen Puno as she scrambles to flee to safety with her Labrador Retriever. But that's only the beginning of her troubles. Then there is the problem of harvesting organs for transplant and a cascading medical crisis, two teenagers discovering love amidst a hurricane's destructive course, and the fate of a battered dog almost crushed by the hurricane's debris.

A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."

Mary Cowper
Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

*Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Be sure and check out the video below!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~
*Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays, and Happy New Year!*
~~~~~~~~~~

Meet an array of characters that will keep the pages turning in *Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...*:

A police officer riddled with guilt.
A diabolical surgeon with a pristine bedside manner. How would his patients know anyway?
A hurricane-battered dog whose plight is as heart wrenching as the organ donor and recipient's.
A masked O.R. physician, an astute anesthesiologist, who's really responsible for the organ recipient's life.
A feisty female pilot who knows how to handle trouble in her cockpit.
Two college students who find love from their sorrowful circumstances.
And many more.....
~~~~~~~~~~

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Check out the book video several posts below.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

"It's hurricane season and Hurricane Ivan is bearing down on Karen Puno as she scrambles to flee to safety with her Labrador Retriever. But that's only the beginning of her troubles. Then there is the problem of harvesting organs for transplant and a cascading medical crisis, two teenagers discovering love amidst a hurricane's destructive course, and the fate of a battered dog almost crushed by the hurricane's debris.

A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."

Mary Cowper
Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

*Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Be sure and check out the video below!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

Meet an array of characters that will keep the pages turning in *Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...*:

A police officer riddled with guilt.
A diabolical surgeon with a pristine bedside manner. How would his patients know anyway?
A hurricane-battered dog whose plight is as heart wrenching as the organ donor and recipient's.
A masked O.R. physician who's really responsible for the organ recipient's life.
A feisty female pilot who knows how to handle trouble in her cockpit.
Two college students who find love amidst their sorrowful circumstances.
And many more.....
~~~~~~~~~~

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Check out the book video several posts below.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

_"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."_

Mary Cowper
Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

*Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...*
~ 84,000 word general fiction/medical fiction

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Be sure and check out the video below!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming...*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

What if, through no fault of your own, you become ill and need an organ transplant? Who's going to come to your rescue when you're put under a bad surgeon's knife?

In this medical fiction novel, a young woman and her Labrador Retriever flee a barrier island as Hurricane Ivan roars towards them. But a policeman is about to make a horrible mistake.

There is despair and hope, loss and recovery, guilt and romance; and a world of characters who spring to life around the central tragedy of the ensuing car crash and it is through Karen's organ donation that a woman with liver disease may be given a second chance.

But what happens when a pilot aborts the transplant team's flight? And what becomes of the hurricane-battered dog who escapes the crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty wind? And above all, what happens in the operating room during one of the most difficult surgeries performed in medicine?

*Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

Meet some of the characters who will keep the pages turning in
*
Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...*

A scrupulous surgeon with a pristine bedside manner.
A feisty female pilot with trouble in her cockpit.
An astute anesthesiologist behind the scenes.
A hurricane-battered dog you'll fall in love with.
And two teens who find love because of their Mother's own destinies.

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

There are multiple story lines in *Outcome, a Novel* which makes for a variety of surprising outcomes!

Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

What if, through no fault of your own, you become ill and need an organ transplant? Who's going to come to your rescue when you're put under a bad surgeon's knife?

In this medical fiction novel, a young woman and her Labrador Retriever flee a barrier island as Hurricane Ivan roars towards them. But a policeman is about to make a horrible mistake.

There is despair and hope, loss and recovery, guilt and romance; and a world of characters who spring to life around the central tragedy of the ensuing car crash and it is through Karen's organ donation that a woman with liver disease may be given a second chance.

But what happens when a pilot aborts the transplant team's flight? And what becomes of the hurricane-battered dog who escapes the crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty wind? And above all, what happens in the operating room during one of the most difficult surgeries performed in medicine?
*
Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Book video below or at author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

Meet some of the characters who will keep the pages turning in

*Outcome, a Novel*

A scrupulous surgeon with an impeccable bedside manner.
A feisty female pilot with trouble in her cockpit.
An astute anesthesiologist behind the scenes.
A hurricane-battered dog you'll fall in love with.
And two teens who find love because of their Mother's own destinies.

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

What if, through no fault of your own, you become ill and need an organ transplant? Who's going to come to your rescue when you're put under a bad surgeon's knife?

In this medical fiction novel, a young woman and her Labrador Retriever flee a barrier island as Hurricane Ivan roars towards them. But a policeman is about to make a horrible mistake.

There is despair and hope, loss and recovery, guilt and romance; and a world of characters who spring to life around the central tragedy of the ensuing car crash and it is through Karen's organ donation that a woman with liver disease may be given a second chance.

But what happens when a pilot aborts the transplant team's flight? And what becomes of the hurricane-battered dog who escapes the crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty wind? And above all, what happens in the operating room during one of the most difficult surgeries performed in medicine?

*Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Book video below or at author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

"It's hurricane season and Hurricane Ivan is bearing down on Karen Puno as she scrambles to flee to safety with her Labrador Retriever. But that's only the beginning of her troubles. Then there is the problem of harvesting organs for transplant and a cascading medical crisis, two teenagers discovering love amidst a hurricane's destructive course, and the fate of a battered dog almost crushed by the hurricane's debris.

A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."

The Midwest Book Review
*
Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Book video below or at author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

What if, through no fault of your own, you become ill and need an organ transplant? Who's going to come to your rescue when you're put under a bad surgeon's knife?

In this medical fiction novel, a young woman and her Labrador Retriever flee a barrier island as Hurricane Ivan roars towards them. But a policeman is about to make a horrible mistake.

There is despair and hope, loss and recovery, guilt and romance; and a world of characters who spring to life around the central tragedy of the ensuing car crash and it is through Karen's organ donation that a woman with liver disease may be given a second chance.

But what happens when a pilot aborts the transplant team's flight? And what becomes of the hurricane-battered dog who escapes the crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty wind? And above all, what happens in the operating room during one of the most difficult surgeries performed in medicine?

*Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...
*
Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Book video below or at author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."

The Midwest Book Review
*
Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Book video below or at author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

What if, through no fault of your own, you become ill and need an organ transplant? Who's going to come to your rescue when you're put under a bad surgeon's knife?

In this medical fiction novel, a young woman and her Labrador Retriever flee a barrier island as Hurricane Ivan roars towards them. But a policeman is about to make a horrible mistake.

There is despair and hope, loss and recovery, guilt and romance; and a world of characters who spring to life around the central tragedy of the ensuing car crash and it is through Karen's organ donation that a woman with liver disease may be given a second chance.

But what happens when a pilot aborts the transplant team's flight? And what becomes of the hurricane-battered dog who escapes the crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty wind? And above all, what happens in the operating room during one of the most difficult surgeries performed in medicine?
*
Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Book video below or at author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."

The Midwest Book Review
*
Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Book video below or at author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Their careers land them in the same tumultuous journey towards the same end result. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant while the donor and recipient's families become entwined and an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.

*Outcome, a Novel*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Book video below or at author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

*Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Their careers land them in the same tumultuous journey towards the same end result. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant while the donor and recipient's families become entwined and an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Book video below or at author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

*Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Their careers land them in the same tumultuous journey towards the same end result. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant while the donor and recipient's families become entwined and an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Book video below or at author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

********

5 Star Amazon customer Review by: Sandy Wolters:

*Beautiful story of the ultimate gift*

I really enjoyed this book. There were several story lines that came together beautifully. This story is a testament to organ donation and the lives it can touch. From those who have lost a loved one, to those that are given the miracle of life through that devastating loss.

I really liked the characters, except one that shall remain nameless, as well as the intensity of the situations they find themselves in. The technical scenes in this book were written so brilliantly, that I would not be surprised to learn that the author, Dr. Barbara Ebel, was a trained pilot as well as an anesthesiologist. I came to really care about the characters in this book. and feel with them as well as for them. Okay. I'll admit it. I cried.

This book has something for everyone in it, even dog lovers. I'm not going to tell you anything about Whiskey/Putt-Putt/Sandy. I want this very touching part of the book to unfold for you as it did for me.

If you get a chance to pick up a novel, I recommend this book, Outcome, A Novel, by (Dr) Barbara Ebel. You will not be disappointed. (reviewed within a month of purchase)

*Outcome, a Novel*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Book video below or at author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

*Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Their careers land them in the same tumultuous journey towards the same end result. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant while the donor and recipient's families become entwined and an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Book video below or at author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."

The Midwest Book Review
*
Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Book video below or at author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

*Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Their careers land them in the same tumultuous journey towards the same end result. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant while the donor and recipient's families become entwined and an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Book video below or at author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

*Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Their careers land them in the same tumultuous journey towards the same end result. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant while the donor and recipient's families become entwined and an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Book video below or at author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

*Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Their careers land them in the same tumultuous journey towards the same end result. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant while the donor and recipient's families become entwined and an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
*The Midwest Book Review*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Book video below or at author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

*Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Their careers land them in the same tumultuous journey towards the same end result. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant while the donor and recipient's families become entwined and an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
*The Midwest Book Review*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Book video below or at author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

*Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Their careers land them in the same tumultuous journey towards the same end result. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant while the donor and recipient's families become entwined and an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Book video below or at author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

*Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Their careers land them in the same tumultuous journey towards the same end result. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant while the donor and recipient's families become entwined and an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
*The Midwest Book Review*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Book video below or at author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

*Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Their careers land them in the same tumultuous journey towards the same end result. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant while the donor and recipient's families become entwined and an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
*The Midwest Book Review*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Book video below or at author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

*Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Their careers land them in the same tumultuous journey towards the same end result. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant while the donor and recipient's families become entwined and an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Book video below or at author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

***********

*Outcome, a Novel*

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

*Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Their careers land them in the same tumultuous journey towards the same end result. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant while the donor and recipient's families become entwined and an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."

*The Midwest Book Review*
*
Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...*[/color]

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Book video below or at author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

*Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Their careers land them in the same tumultuous journey towards the same end result. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant while the donor and recipient's families become entwined and an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."

The Midwest Book Review

*Outcome, a Novel: There's more than a hurricane coming ...*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Book video below or at author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

*Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Their careers land them in the same tumultuous journey towards the same end result. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant while the donor and recipient's families become entwined and an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*********

*Outcome, A Novel* http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Hurricane Ivan roars. Karen Puno plans and packs and scrambles to flee. The wind whips and sand blasts her car as she descends the beach bridge with her Labrador Retriever.

But up ahead, Karen has more to fear than the monstrous storm behind her.

A week later, tension mounts in a cockpit in Kentucky and the weather worsens. A feisty female pilot aborts her unusual takeoff, jeopardizing her passenger's task to harvest a comatose woman's organs for transplant.

Plagued with the Gulf Coast aftermath, a police officer is riddled with grief. In Peru, a worried husband receives dreadful news and in Indiana, a deserving woman is given a second chance. And in the seriousness of an operating room, an astute anesthesiologist works behind the scenes while a surgeon is nearly negligent.

Divergent lives come together after Karen's accident, impacting each other in permanent, intense, and heartfelt ways, including a hurricane-battered dog who escapes a crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty winds.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

*Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Their careers land them in the same tumultuous journey towards the same end result. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant while the donor and recipient's families become entwined and an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Enjoy this heartwarming story about an organ donor's family that bonds with the recipient's family after a transplant.

*Outcome, a Novel*

**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*********

*Outcome, A Novel * http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Hurricane Ivan roars. Karen Puno plans and packs and scrambles to flee. The wind whips and sand blasts her car as she descends the beach bridge with her Labrador Retriever.

But up ahead, Karen has more to fear than the monstrous storm behind her.

A week later, tension mounts in a cockpit in Kentucky and the weather worsens. A feisty female pilot aborts her unusual takeoff, jeopardizing her passenger's task to harvest a comatose woman's organs for transplant.

Plagued with the Gulf Coast aftermath, a police officer is riddled with grief. In Peru, a worried husband receives dreadful news and in Indiana, a deserving woman is given a second chance. And in the seriousness of an operating room, an astute anesthesiologist works behind the scenes while a surgeon is nearly negligent.

Divergent lives come together after Karen's accident, impacting each other in permanent, intense, and heartfelt ways, including a hurricane-battered dog who escapes a crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty winds.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*********

*Outcome, A Novel*

http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Today - Paid in Kindle Store - Fiction
#4 in Books > Medicine > Surgery > Transplants
#9 in Books > Organ Transplants


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Enjoy this heartwarming story about an organ donor's family that bonds with the recipient's family after a transplant.

*Outcome, a Novel*

**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

*Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Their careers land them in the same tumultuous journey towards the same end result. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant while the donor and recipient's families become entwined and an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Enjoy this heartwarming story about an organ donor's family that bonds with the recipient's family after a transplant.
*
Outcome, a Novel*

**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

*Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Their careers land them in the same tumultuous journey towards the same end result. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant while the donor and recipient's families become entwined and an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

********

Hurricane Ivan roars. Karen Puno plans and packs and scrambles to flee. The wind whips and sand blasts her car as she descends the beach bridge with her Labrador Retriever.

But up ahead, Karen has more to fear than the monstrous storm behind her.

A week later, tension mounts in a cockpit in Kentucky and the weather worsens. A feisty female pilot aborts her unusual takeoff, jeopardizing her passenger's task to harvest a comatose woman's organs for transplant.

Plagued with the Gulf Coast aftermath, a police officer is riddled with grief. In Peru, a worried husband receives dreadful news and in Indiana, a deserving woman is given a second chance. And in the seriousness of an operating room, an astute anesthesiologist works behind the scenes while a surgeon is nearly negligent.

Divergent lives come together after Karen's accident, impacting each other in permanent, intense, and heartfelt ways, including a hurricane-battered dog who escapes a crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty winds.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
*The Midwest Book Review*

*Outcome, a Novel*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Outcome, a Novel

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Their careers land them in the same tumultuous journey towards the same end result. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant while the donor and recipient's families become entwined and an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended.�
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

*Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Their careers land them in the same tumultuous journey towards the same end result. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant while the donor and recipient's families become entwined and an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*********

Don't miss this amazing, behind-the-scenes novel written by an M.D. which revolves around a major organ transplant and all the lives that come together....including a dog!

*Outcome, a Novel*

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #26,858 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#1 in Books > Health, Fitness & Dieting > Diseases & Physical Ailments > Organ Transplants
#1 in Books > Medical Books > Medicine > Surgery > Transplants
#8 in Books > Medical Books > Medicine > Doctor-Patient Relations
*****

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

#1 in Books > Medicine > Surgery > Transplants
#1 in Books > Organ Transplants 
*
Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Their careers land them in the same tumultuous journey towards the same end result. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant while the donor and recipient's families become entwined and an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #18,169 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
-	#1 in Books > Medicine > Surgery > Transplants 
-	#1 in Books > Organ Transplants 
#3 in Books > Medicine > Doctor-Patient Relations

*Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Their careers land them in the same tumultuous journey towards the same end result. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant while the donor and recipient's families become entwined and an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Scroll down for Outcome's video or catch it on the author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

"It's hurricane season and Hurricane Ivan is bearing down on Karen Puno as she scrambles to flee to safety with her Labrador Retriever. But that's only the beginning of her troubles. Then there is the problem of harvesting organs for transplant and a cascading medical crisis, two teenagers discovering love amidst a hurricane's destructive course, and the fate of a battered dog almost crushed by the hurricane's debris.

A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "*Outcome*" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
Mary Cowper
Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

Amazon stats:
#1 in Books > Medicine > Surgery > Transplants
- #1 in Books > Organ Transplants

*Outcome, a Novel*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Scroll down for Outcome's video or catch it on the author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Happy May, everyone!
**********

"It's hurricane season and Hurricane Ivan is bearing down on Karen Puno as she scrambles to flee to safety with her Labrador Retriever. But that's only the beginning of her troubles. Then there is the problem of harvesting organs for transplant and a cascading medical crisis, two teenagers discovering love amidst a hurricane's destructive course, and the fate of a battered dog almost crushed by the hurricane's debris.

A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
Mary Cowper
Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

Amazon stats:
#1 in Books > Medicine > Surgery > Transplants
- #1 in Books > Organ Transplants

*Outcome, a Novel*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Scroll down for Outcome's video or catch it on the author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********
"It's hurricane season and Hurricane Ivan is bearing down on Karen Puno as she scrambles to flee to safety with her Labrador Retriever. But that's only the beginning of her troubles. Then there is the problem of harvesting organs for transplant and a cascading medical crisis, two teenagers discovering love amidst a hurricane's destructive course, and the fate of a battered dog almost crushed by the hurricane's debris.

A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
Mary Cowper
Reviewer, The Midwest Book Review

Amazon stats:
#1 in Books > Medicine > Surgery > Transplants
- #1 in Books > Organ Transplants

*Outcome, a Novel*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Scroll down for Outcome's video or catch it on the author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Their careers land them in the same tumultuous journey towards the same end result. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant while the donor and recipient's families become entwined and an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon stats:
#1 in Books > Medicine > Surgery > Transplants
- #1 in Books > Organ Transplants

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Scroll down for Outcome's video or catch it on the author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Outcome, a Novel

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant following a major hurricane. But while the donor and recipient's families become entwined, an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon stats: _Still_
#1 in Books > Medicine > Surgery > Transplants
- #1 in Books > Organ Transplants

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Scroll down for Outcome's video or catch it on the author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Outcome, A Novel*

Hurricane Ivan roars. Karen Puno plans and packs and scrambles to flee. The wind whips and sand blasts her car as she descends the beach bridge with her Labrador Retriever. But up ahead, Karen has more to fear than the monstrous storm behind her.

A week later, tension mounts in a cockpit in Kentucky and the weather worsens. A feisty female pilot aborts her unusual takeoff, jeopardizing her passenger's task to harvest a comatose woman's organs for transplant.

Plagued with the Gulf Coast aftermath, a police officer is riddled with grief. In Peru, a worried husband receives dreadful news and in Indiana, a deserving woman is given a second chance. And in the seriousness of an operating room, an astute anesthesiologist works behind the scenes while a surgeon is nearly negligent.

After the hurricane and Karen's deadly accident, multiple lives comes together and impact each other in permanent, intense, and heartfelt ways, including the hurricane-battered dog who escapes a crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty winds.

*Outcome, A Novel*

http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********
*
Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant following a major hurricane. But while the donor and recipient's families become entwined, an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon stats: Still
#1 in Books > Medicine > Surgery > Transplants
- #1 in Books > Organ Transplants

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Scroll down for Outcome's video or catch it on the author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

*Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant following a major hurricane. But while the donor and recipient's families become entwined, an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon stats: Still
#1 in Books > Medicine > Surgery > Transplants
- #1 in Books > Organ Transplants

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Scroll down for Outcome's video or catch it on the author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Outcome, A Novel * http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Hurricane Ivan roars. Karen Puno plans and packs and scrambles to flee. The wind whips and sand blasts her car as she descends the beach bridge with her Labrador Retriever. But up ahead, Karen has more to fear than the monstrous storm behind her.

A week later, tension mounts in a cockpit in Kentucky and the weather worsens. A feisty female pilot aborts her unusual takeoff, jeopardizing her passenger's task to harvest a comatose woman's organs for transplant.

Plagued with the Gulf Coast aftermath, a police officer is riddled with grief. In Peru, a worried husband receives dreadful news and in Indiana, a deserving woman is given a second chance. And in the seriousness of an operating room, an astute anesthesiologist works behind the scenes while a surgeon is nearly negligent.

After the hurricane and Karen's deadly accident, multiple lives comes together and impact each other in permanent, intense, and heartfelt ways, including the hurricane-battered dog who escapes a crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty winds. 
*****

Amazon rank - still - 
#1 in Books > Medicine > Surgery > Transplants
- #1 in Books > Organ Transplants

*Outcome, A Novel * http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****
*Outcome, A Novel *

Hurricane Ivan roars. Karen Puno plans and packs and scrambles to flee. The wind whips and sand blasts her car as she descends the beach bridge with her Labrador Retriever. But up ahead, Karen has more to fear than the monstrous storm behind her.

A week later, tension mounts in a cockpit in Kentucky and the weather worsens. A feisty female pilot aborts her unusual takeoff, jeopardizing her passenger's task to harvest a comatose woman's organs for transplant.

Plagued with the Gulf Coast aftermath, a police officer is riddled with grief. In Peru, a worried husband receives dreadful news and in Indiana, a deserving woman is given a second chance. And in the seriousness of an operating room, an astute anesthesiologist works behind the scenes while a surgeon is nearly negligent.

After the hurricane and Karen's deadly accident, multiple lives comes together and impact each other in permanent, intense, and heartfelt ways, including the hurricane-battered dog who escapes a crushed metal pile into the blowing sand and gusty winds. 
*****

Genre ranking on Amazon:

*#1 in Books > Medicine > Surgery > Transplants
- #1 in Books > Organ Transplants*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Scroll down for Outcome's video or catch it on the author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********
*
Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant following a major hurricane. But while the donor and recipient's families become entwined, an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon stats: Still
#1 in Books > Medicine > Surgery > Transplants
- #1 in Books > Organ Transplants

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Scroll down for Outcome's video or catch it on the author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

*Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant following a major hurricane. But while the donor and recipient's families become entwined, an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon stats: In the top 1% bestsellers on Amazon and still
#1 in Books > Medicine > Surgery > Transplants
and #1 in Books > Organ Transplants

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Scroll down for Outcome's video or catch it on the author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

*Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant following a major hurricane. But while the donor and recipient's families become entwined, an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon stats: In the top 1% bestsellers on Amazon and still
*#1* in Books > Medicine > Surgery > Transplants
and *#1* in Books > Organ Transplants

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Scroll down for Outcome's video or catch it on the author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

*Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant following a major hurricane. But while the donor and recipient's families become entwined, an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon stats: In the top 1% bestsellers on Amazon and still
#1 in Books > Medicine > Surgery > Transplants
and #1 in Books > Organ Transplants

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Scroll down for Outcome's video or catch it on the author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********
*
Outcome, a Novel*

Diana and Peter Devlin are no ordinary couple. Both the feisty pilot and astute anesthesiologist are needed for a major organ transplant following a major hurricane. But while the donor and recipient's families become entwined, an unforgettable surgeon displays something other than his surgical knowledge.

Both Diana and Peter do far more than maneuver an airplane and anesthetize in the operating room in this layered, masterful turn of events.
**********

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended."
The Midwest Book Review

Amazon stats: In the top 1% bestsellers on Amazon and still
#1 in Books > Medicine > Surgery > Transplants
and #1 in Books > Organ Transplants

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Scroll down for Outcome's video or catch it on the author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Two families, health care workers, and a dog cross paths in an interlocking story of loss, love, and new beginnings.

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended." The Midwest Book Review

*OUTCOME, A NOVEL*

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg

Scroll down for Outcome's video or catch it on the author's website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

For the ultimate story about a cascading medical crisis, read Outcome, a Novel!

*OUTCOME, A NOVEL*

Written by a medical doctor -

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Two families, health care workers, and a dog cross paths in an interlocking story of loss, love, and new beginnings.
For Christmas, this is the ultimate story about giving (organ donation).

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended." The Midwest Book Review

*OUTCOME, A NOVEL* - Always #1 to #4 bestseller in it's ebook category genre.

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

The perfect Christmas present!

Two families, health care workers, and a dog cross paths in an interlocking story of loss, love, and new beginnings.
For Christmas, this is the ultimate story about giving (organ donation).

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended." The Midwest Book Review

*OUTCOME, A NOVEL* - Always in the top 10 bestsellers for it's ebook category genre.

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

From the credible medical fiction writer, read *OUTCOME, a Novel* and find out what really happens in an OR!

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended." The Midwest Book Review

Always in the top 10 bestsellers for it's ebook category genre.

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****
Two families, health care workers, and a dog cross paths in an interlocking story of loss, love, and new beginnings.

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended." The Midwest Book Review

*Outcome, a Novel*

Always in the top 10 bestsellers for it's ebook category genre.

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****
Two families, health care workers, and a dog cross paths in an interlocking story of loss, love, and new beginnings.

"A unique work of fiction by a master storyteller, "Outcome" is a deftly written novel that will engage the reader's total attention from beginning to end, making it highly recommended." The Midwest Book Review

*Outcome, a Novel*

Always in the top 10 bestsellers for it's ebook category genre. (Today it's #1 in two categories).

Amazon paperback: http://amzn.to/pKQy6C

Amazon eBook: http://amzn.to/oSrMRg


----------

